# Ford 1710 Parking Brake Problem



## ButchMarx (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm coming to the pros because I have just acquired a Ford 1710. The problem is with the parking brake lever (parking brake stick?) and the parking brake constantly engaging every time I step on the brake pedal.

When I step on the inside brake pedal, the parking brake is automatically set because the manual key mechanism cannot be set to a 'neutral' position. The manual key mechanism is pointing downward, and below, the ratchet keys on the brake pedal rod when the parking brake is disengaged. If the parking brake is engaged, I have to first push down on the brake pedal, then push DOWN on the parking brake lever very hard to disengage the parking brake mechanism. I cannot pull up on the lever to disengage the brake; it won't pull up past the ratchet keys welded on the brake pedal rod.

Ideas?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Butch, welcome to the tractor forum.

I cannot find parts diagrams for the brake system on a 1710. If you will go to your New Holland Dealership, I expect that they have a diagram illustrating how the latch mechanism goes together. There has to be a spring holding the latch open till you latch it closed.


----------

